

PyCon 2013 Coding Challenge Roundup - martian
http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering/pycon-2013-coding-challenge-roundup/

======
davesque
It was fun. Thanks for doing that. Did you guys have your own solution worked
out?

My solution if anyone's interested: <https://gist.github.com/davesque/5399178>

I bet no one else used pyparsing (not that there's any reason to, really). :)

~~~
martian
Yes, most of us also worked out solutions independently. Our solutions all
follow the same 4-step pattern outlined in the post (your solution also
follows this pattern).

Glad you enjoyed the challenge!

------
jdotjdot
Getting "Http/1.1 Service Unavailable"

